# Von ".pdd" auf ."jpg"



## Collega (29. August 2005)

Hallo,

eine Kollegin von mir hat ihre Fotos korrigieren lassen mit Adobe Photo Deluxe Home Edition 4.0. Jetzt sind die Fotos alle in .pdd und sie kann sie nicht mehr auf ihrem PC öffnen weil sie das Programm nicht hat. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Fotos wieder auf .jpg umzuwandeln?

Lg


----------



## metty (29. August 2005)

Ich kenne weder das Dateiformat, noch habe ich jemals mit dem Programm gearbeitet. Aber ich denke mal, dass man es nur da oder evtl auch in Photoshop öffnen kann und dieses dann so als .jpg abspeichern muss.


----------



## cycovery (29. August 2005)

*.pdd ist ein photoshop dateiformat!

Du kannst die Files mit Photoshop oeffnen und als JPG speichern. Am besten erstellst du dafuer eine Action, damit du nicht jedes bild von Hand umwandeln musst . . .


----------



## hotschen (29. August 2005)

Auch Freeware Programme wie z.B. XN-View können pdd lesen und umwandeln. Durch "mehrfaches konvertieren" ist das Ganze dann auch nur Minutensache.


----------

